
M-Kopa sells solar panels to poor Africans and provides them with credit - nkurz
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-mkopa-solar-in-africa/
======
ScottBurson
Clickbait title that makes it sound like the company is ripping people off,
but the article was actually interesting and doesn't have that tone.

~~~
dang
Ok, we replaced that with language from the subtitle.

------
bmmayer1
This is a great idea. One thing that most unbanked people in the third world
lack is access to easy credit. What a great way to extend credit than
essentially a lease to own on useful products. They can easily expand this
concept to many other products which can improve the quality of life for their
customers and make them rich and create jobs at the same time. Win win win.

